# Newbie from the united kingdom



## sam1832 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey there how is everyone? 

My name is sam, im 25 and live in england 

First year snowboarding, went to chamonix in the french alps and im now addicted lol I will post a link to my youtube video in a bit 

Just bought ny first snow board as well: burton sherlock with burton cartel est bindings, and burton ruler boots

















Compared with the stuff you hire this board is soo much nicer to ride on, glad I bought it


----------



## sam1832 (Mar 1, 2013)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sam1832 (Mar 1, 2013)

A warm welcome here then ....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

sam1832 said:


> A warm welcome here then ....


:dunno: :laugh::laugh::laugh: Nice and welcome...ya feeling the love now.


----------

